# How do you get RzRecovery?



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

I've heard a lot of talk about this and am interested in trying it out but I have no clue how to do so...


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

halfiedp said:


> I've heard a lot of talk about this and am interested in trying it out but I have no clue how to do so...


I have a recovery swap feature in powerboost that will allow You to easily swap between clockwork and RZ.


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

When I try using powerboost it just says 
swapping current recovery for RzR
[:missing]
[:missing]
[:missing]
[:missing]
Please use Odin aat this time
[:missing]
[:missing]


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can check this thread http://rootzwiki.com/forum/323-rzrecovery/ and I think it's post 299 or somewhere around there that the 2.1.3 file for the droidx is posted. And directions are in the same post if I remember correctly.


----------



## halfiedp (Jul 14, 2011)

Any way to get powerboost to work?


----------



## lthown (Sep 21, 2011)

Post 299 sez: get http://rzdroid.com/ftp/recovery/gingerbread/2.1.3/RZR-2.1.3-droidx-runme.zip
Rename it to recovery.zip and copy to /preinstall directory. Enjoy

Only problem, that site is down.


----------

